

Admiral Adama Needs Your Help - codegiant
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/1288-admiral-adama-needs-your-help

======
anigbrowl
This is an interesting variant on the Kickstarter idea. one of the more
intriguing/disturbing campaigns on the site is one for something called 'I am
Stela' that launches on the 15th, but contains absolutely no information about
what it is other than a list of celebrity endorsements. It's probably some
ribbon-of-the-month good cause, but it could theoretically be a social
engineering scam.

